# This is low... :/



## samuel-a

Guess what i found...

An eBey seller named scrap_guy is selling a: "High Karat Gold (21K-23K) - Refining and Melting instruction manual"

Sound familiar? yes, to me it does... (look at my YouTube channel and see)

The "Product" he sells is an iframe of the side manu from my wesite.
This is the link he sends to the buyer:
http://vi.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI...category=164&bv=msie&nv=2&sd=3&vct=1&caz.html


Oh well... while we're at it:
look at this listing... seems like this guy re-packed Hoke book into a CD and sells it as : ""How To Refine Scrap Metal Secrets"

Man... this sucks...


----------



## niteliteone

Try this link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320762819990

At least he gives credit to Hoke

Tom C.


----------



## macfixer01

niteliteone said:


> Try this link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320762819990
> 
> At least he gives credit to Hoke
> 
> Tom C.




I don't know, it doesn't give me much "CONFIDENSE".


----------



## jack_burton

macfixer01 said:


> I don't know, it doesn't give me much "CONFIDENSE".




lol


----------



## Anonymous

Ebay will shut the auctions down if you can show them,the proof.But personally,I would start making phone calls to an attorney and see if you have a case.


----------



## slickdogg

mic said:


> I would start making phone calls to an attorney and see if you have a case.



I'm sure a case can be built, with what this guys has done.
He's selling copyrighted material without permission
However, would it be worth it or not is another story.



samuel-a said:


> Man... this sucks



Samuel i feel for ya bro. 
Have u tried to email this guy and confront him :?: 

Ask him where your cut of the $ cash is.


----------



## Smack

Your first step would be the issuance of a cease and desist order. The damages based on how much he has sold would not amount to enough to justify the expense of further action unless after receiving the order to cease and desist he continues to violate.


----------



## MysticColby

cease and desist is probably the best legal route to take. Personally, I might want to have a bit of fun with him. Set it up so that if someone goes to your site from his link they are redirected to google.com or something (maybe an explanation of what he did?) instead. In effect, he wouldn't of delivered what he sold and be forced to reimburse. I like the sound of it, but I'm sure it isn't scammer-proof


----------



## its-all-a-lie

maybe even set it up so you have to be a member of your website, or have some sort of passwork before you can enter to see what the content is. no matter how you look at it this is dirty and something should be done to stop him from making profit from someone elses hard work.


----------



## joem

I would buy it from him to have a record of his actions, and to find out the full extent of his theft and his personal info. Then I would claim a refund in paypal, then I would report to ebay, and if it continues ( which it probably would) send a lawyer letter.


----------



## samuel-a

I contacted him... all he said: "i'm selling reaserch"

:shock:


----------



## patnor1011

I would advise every member who is not happy to contact ebay and report auction in question. 
When they get enough of it they will take them down.

*edited (Book is probably not copyrighted any more and whoever is too lazy to look for it online will end up buying something which can be obtained free)


----------



## niteliteone

samuel-a said:


> I contacted him... all he said: "i'm selling reaserch"
> 
> :shock:



And he's probably a member of this forum also :shock: 
A lot of the information he offers in his other items look like forum stuff.

Tom C.


----------



## Claudie

niteliteone said:


> samuel-a said:
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted him... all he said: "i'm selling reaserch"
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's probably a member of this forum also :shock:
> A lot of the information he offers in his other items look like forum stuff.
> 
> Tom C.
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## glondor

is your material here as well>>>> http://www.todaygoldrate.info/gold-platinum-refining/

I see one of Steve's videos. http://www.todaygoldrate.info/platinum-refining/


----------



## samuel-a

glondor said:


> is your material here as well>>>> http://www.todaygoldrate.info/gold-platinum-refining/
> 
> I see one of Steve's videos. http://www.todaygoldrate.info/platinum-refining/




Yes mine and Steve's are both embedded there.
Though, embedding does no harm in terms of copyright infringement , it is common for the person who embedded the videos to "forget" the credits... 
This is why i always put the Gold-N-Scrap logo. 
We can shut sown embedding option at any given moment.


----------



## niteliteone

Just as a security measure put a floating banner within your videos that will keep scrolling across the screen. It could say: 
"Free video, If you paid to see this you were ripped off" 

Sad you would need to do something like that, but it should deter them from including your material in their for profit ventures.

Just a thought
Tom C.


----------



## dherik

I could shoot you a nice little script you can install on your site that will break any iframe attempts.

try this out, it's best to put this as close to the top as you can, probably after your opening statement.



Code:


<script type="text/javascript">
	
</script>


----------



## lazersteve

samuel-a said:


> Guess what i found...
> 
> An eBey seller named scrap_guy is selling a: "High Karat Gold (21K-23K) - Refining and Melting instruction manual"
> 
> Sound familiar? yes, to me it does... (look at my YouTube channel and see)
> 
> The "Product" he sells is an iframe of the side manu from my wesite.
> This is the link he sends to the buyer:
> http://vi.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI...category=164&bv=msie&nv=2&sd=3&vct=1&caz.html
> 
> 
> Oh well... while we're at it:
> look at this listing... seems like this guy re-packed Hoke book into a CD and sells it as : ""How To Refine Scrap Metal Secrets"
> 
> Man... this sucks...



Same old stuff, just another leech repackaging the someone else's hard work in a new format for a buck. What happened to the days when folks made an honest living off of their own hard work and sweat? The sad part is you are always having to search for this type of crap just to keep it in check, if even that. Talk about a waste of my limited time.

I feel for you Sam, I know exactly what it feels like, but it was inevitable.

Steve


----------



## kuma

lazersteve said:


> Same old stuff, just another leech repackaging the someone else's hard work in a new format for a buck.



Bar stewards. :evil:


----------



## samuel-a

lazersteve said:


> Same old stuff, just another leech repackaging the someone else's hard work in a new format for a buck. What happened to the days when folks made an honest living off of their own hard work and sweat? The sad part is you are always having to search for this type of crap just to keep it in check, if even that. Talk about a waste of my limited time.
> 
> I feel for you Sam, I know exactly what it feels like, but it was inevitable.
> 
> Steve




Seeing this happens so easily makes me want to sell links on eBay to my own website :twisted:


----------



## ReapHer_6

Sam, Is there any update on this llama??

As a new comer, I studied your videos and scoured your entire youtube channel as part of my education. I love them. You are another one that puts so much out there for us... for FREE... [email protected] that guys pisses me off. 

***I edited out my own, non productive comments here....***

There is no end to peoples ignorance. 

John S.


----------



## ReapHer_6

samuel-a said:


> lazersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old stuff, just another leech repackaging the someone else's hard work in a new format for a buck. What happened to the days when folks made an honest living off of their own hard work and sweat? The sad part is you are always having to search for this type of crap just to keep it in check, if even that. Talk about a waste of my limited time.
> 
> I feel for you Sam, I know exactly what it feels like, but it was inevitable.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing this happens so easily makes me want to sell links on eBay to my own website :twisted:
Click to expand...


PLEASE DO, then I will buy the first one!!! after all you deserve it. Then I can leave some really cool feedback!!!
John S.


----------



## samuel-a

ReapHer_6 said:


> PLEASE DO, then I will buy the first one!!! after all you deserve it. Then I can leave some really cool feedback!!!
> John S.



lol  

Thank you for your kind words John, I have a donation button on my site if you want to place one. No need to fund eBay for that :mrgreen: 





ReapHer_6 said:


> Sam, Is there any update on this llama??



The user is no longer active on eBay....


----------



## ReapHer_6

Oh Sam, pull the old donation button on me!!! 

Hmm, now if I don't donate....??? ***Loooser***
If I donate, but it is small then....??? ***Loooooser***
If I donate a lot, I starve my kids...!!! ***Looooooooser

Thanks Sam, you have ruined me.


LMFAO..

John S.


----------



## trashmaster

all members that deal with E-bay should go to his sell and report it and state that it is stolen material and copy writed. :lol: 

if a few hundred people do this they will look;;; :mrgreen:


----------

